# English Saddles



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Wintec 500 are really good saddles. They come dirt cheap around here for what they stand up too. There synthetic and last for years. We have had one in the lesson program at our barn since we came out and it is still in top condition and our lesson saddles are heavily abused ha ha ha. 

I am on dover saddlery right now and they have them for around $600 but you can get them at your tack store for probably $350-$500.


----------



## country_girl (Jan 30, 2008)

a wintec 500 is an allpurpose saddle but if u just want to do dressage/flat work u can get a status dressage saddle they r synthetic so easy clean and comes really cheap. and they fit the horses really well!!!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Im with the other guys, go with a Wintec. They are easy to care for, good quality and come with a good price tag


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Wintecs make great first saddles. Tho I wouldn't get another one, they are great all around saddle and will look good for years. The require very little care.
I might suggest to look around at your local tack stores and see what they have in the used saddles department. Some great finds there.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm going to put mine for sale if you are interested you can pm me.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

i agree with the synthetic saddles being easy to care for, but a little extra work wont hurt to look after a leather. I've had both a wintec and a status saddle but never again! the wintec damaged my horses back perminately. As for the status, out of 4 horses it fitted.. well none. I now have a concord all purpose that i got for $AUS500 2nd hand but it does the job and does it well..

If you're not willing to pay alot because you dont ride english often i can understand.. try for a second hand one (as long as it gets examined correctly my a saddle fitter!!). In my personal experience, the best saddles are concord, bates, county (if your horse fits them) and syd hill.. very good saddle makers and they last years!!

Were you looking for an all purpose, dressage, turnout, jumping etc.? As we're currently in the process of a tack room clean up 

let me know how it goes!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

-xx-sally-xx- said:


> i agree with the synthetic saddles being easy to care for, but a little extra work wont hurt to look after a leather. I've had both a wintec and a status saddle but never again! the wintec damaged my horses back perminately. As for the status, out of 4 horses it fitted.. well none. I now have a concord all purpose that i got for $AUS500 2nd hand but it does the job and does it well..
> 
> If you're not willing to pay alot because you dont ride english often i can understand.. try for a second hand one (as long as it gets examined correctly my a saddle fitter!!). In my personal experience, the best saddles are concord, bates, county (if your horse fits them) and syd hill.. very good saddle makers and they last years!!
> 
> ...


It's true that leather saddles are by far, more superior. I would also encourage you to save up and spend more time putting money aside to get a really nice second hand saddle. In the long run a saddle is a long term investment. There are some really nice ones in excellent shape for affordable prices.


----------



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

I've ever said that there will never be a wintec under my bottom on the horses back. It was a fate, that I bought exactly this one. It's a wintec pro dressage and I was very excited. It fits me and my horse and lets me feel the movements of my horse very well, as my horse gets my hints in a very streight way. But if you're going to buy one, buy it without cair system. The cair pads makes the saddle flounder. And they're also susceptible to damage.

Of course, lether is better than synthetik, but the wintec quality is not so bad. And to buy a good leather saddle, you have to spent much more money on it. We have a lot of really good saddleries in germany, but the saddles are sooo expensive. If you want to have a good one you have to spend 2000 or more, open end. 

And I like the bates and county saddles too, but the bates also without cair of corse. Or and nothing to say about status, I really don't like him and can't find something good on it.

Oh and @sally A wintec has to be customize as a leather saddle too. But there are a few types of horse where this saddle is never going to fit the horse. 

Bye,
Sady


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Wintecs make great first saddles. Tho I wouldn't get another one, they are great all around saddle and will look good for years. The require very little care.
> I might suggest to look around at your local tack stores and see what they have in the used saddles department. Some great finds there.


ditto what My2Geldings said. i had a Wintec as my first saddle. it was very comfy but i just didn't like it. i prefer leather over synthetics any day.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I've mapped out some tack stores that I will be hitting to hunt for a nice saddle. I will try and take pictures and ask what you guys think.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Lots of knowledgeable people on here


----------

